# Cold tip soldering gun???



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

I don't trust anything with the tagline *"As seen on TV!"*


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

i got one as a gift. haven't used it yet but it does melt solder "as shown on tv" and cool immediately. The tip is some kind of carbon/ceramic material


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

I do a lot of marine electronics, have had the CoolHeat tool for about 2 yrs. now. My only complaint is that it is a bit bulky. Other than that, it works "as seen on TV"

Mine came rated for up to 18ga, guys on some other boards have been pushing it up to 14 but I haven't tried it, I found 16 to be marginal.

IMHO, it's a good tool if you use it for what it was designed for. It usually comes with a Chinese wire stripper, throw that out.


----------

